# The E34 is getting old.



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Its needs a front end flush, new control arms w/ bushings, thrust arms w/ bushings. It has a power steering leak (lines), and it needs a new guibo (universal joint). It also has a hesitation and rough idle. It's becoming a money pit, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Just put new shocks on mine. It needs a front end under it too and I gotta find a pesky steering fluid leak too (are we driving the same car?)

But I love mine and it's worth the $$ to keep going.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

> But I love mine and it's worth the $$ to keep going. [/B]


I agree! :thumbup:

I bent a basket weave wheel a few weeks ago on a rather large pothole. So... needless to say I need a new wheel or at least one off a salvage car.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

www.bmwwheels.com


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks, guys. For just a minute there, I was happy I sold my E34. 

Seriously, although these are durable cars, I'm happy to be rid of the constant small maintenance items of a ten year old car.

As for www.bmwwheels.com - Jason (the owner/operator) is the biggest joker I've ever dealt with. I got my 17" radial spokes off him for a great price, but not without a huge hassle that I don't even want to get into here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

PhilH said:


> *Thanks, guys. For just a minute there, I was happy I sold my E34.
> 
> Seriously, although these are durable cars, I'm happy to be rid of the constant small maintenance items of a ten year old car. *


I'm waiting...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

TD said:


> *I'm waiting...  *


We shall see... 

At least I'll have a warranty and maybe a loaner car.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

My E46 certainly has not been problem free, nothing major, I can be a little picky. Yes, the E46 is under warranty, but I've had fewer problems with my used (I'm the 3rd owner) 11 year old E34 with 128,8XX miles. There's just something strange about that. :dunno: 


By the way, Knock On Wood.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

> Just put new shocks on mine. It needs a front end under it too


I just purchased some new OEM Alum. control arms and I'm going to order the thrust arms (Lemforder) with the 750iL bushings from BMA for $160.00 (both).


----------



## dRea177cHa5eR (Apr 27, 2002)

old yes, bad? no way! mine has about 119k right now and still gives me the biggests smile when i drive it. albeit it's not very fast (525iT 92) but very much enjoyable. and it's still fast enuf to get me a speeding ticket for christmas...not very smart

however, if anyone can help me out...the tourin has the self leveling system for the rear suspension...and lately, i've been experiencing more vertical motion when i go over larger undulating bumps. i'm not quite sure what is wrong...anyone heard of this before? i'm hesistant to change anything, cuz the parts are just too expensive.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Have you tried asking these guys yet? It's a pretty active E34 forum...

http://www.bimmernut.com/wwwboard/e34/index.html


----------

